# 3 Swarms 1 day



## beerbee (Nov 15, 2011)

Got three swarms today. One was over 5 lbs. Happy and tired beekeep!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

thats great as long as they didnt come from your bees. lol


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## 100 td (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice pic, is that three separate swarms with 3 queens?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep, there was a 4th on the back side of the tree. All had queens, all laying.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I gotta get me one of them trees.


----------



## beerbee (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice! Had to work a little harder for mine


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I figured as much but what a way to get exhausted!! The best!!


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

2 weeks ago I got 7 swarm calls in 2 days. I was pretty tired after the second day. Fortunatly about 5 of the 7 were close to the ground and the other 2 were not over 10 foot high.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Guy in town here in an older neighborhood had 5 swarms in 3 days in his yard. I captured 3 of them but 2 were too high to handle. There are a couple of long term bee trees in the area. Will be remembering him and putting out swarm traps next spring!


----------

